# Better AOSP /w nexus rumors?



## bug_nuts (Jul 30, 2011)

I know it is just speculation, but if the Nexus prime is an AOSP devices on verizon.. with LTE, I think it will open the doors for much better thunderbolt roms!

Not to say that AOSP on thunderbolt isnt great already... but hope the rumors are true!


----------



## andrew8806 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm pretty sure they are two completely different radios with different RIL. I don't think it will change anything with the Thunderbolt. However, I have been known to be wrong a time or two and it just may help us understand AOSP LTE RIL.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

andrew8806 said:


> I'm pretty sure they are two completely different radios with different RIL. I don't think it will change anything with the Thunderbolt. However, I have been known to be wrong a time or two and it just may help us understand AOSP LTE RIL.


Apparently I was wrong lol. Not shocking.


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

Im going to agree with andrew.

The Thunderbolt RIL didn't help the Charge folks with their aosp issues, nor will this help TB users. Entirely different radios, and RILs.

LTE is not created equally between devices, and the ril is not interchangeable like GSM devices.


----------

